# First night stopover for Denia meet at Baie de Somme Aire



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We have now booked our travel on the tunnel on the 5th April arriving in Calais at 23.50. Keith would like to drive for an hour before bedding down and I have been reading about Baie de Somme Aire on the A16 for the stop over. Has anyone any experience of stopping at this Aire and is it safe. From what I have read it seems to be what we are looking for. 
Thanks
Jackie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

stayed there many times, no issues.. Although some one will be on in a bit and say "never stay on the motorway"..

There is a dedicated area at the rear of the services, follow the caravan signs. Many vans park down there and you do get the police come in and drive through in the night. 
HOWEVER.. It is a bit isolated away from the main buildings, so only stay if you feel comfortable and if there are other vans there, otherwise park up the top near the building and the kids play area.

As you mentioned about an hour from Calais, ideal for a fuel fill and get a bagette in the morning.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: First night stopover for Denia meet at Baie de Somme Air*



jax said:


> We have now booked our travel on the tunnel on the 5th April arriving in Calais at 23.50. Keith would like to drive for an hour before bedding down and I have been reading about Baie de Somme Aire on the A16 for the stop over. Has anyone any experience of stopping at this Aire and is it safe. From what I have read it seems to be what we are looking for.
> Thanks
> Jackie


I have stayed there 5 times now around Easter time and in July August. There is a dedicated bay for caravans and motorhomes but there is also plenty of room close to the service building. I have never experienced any problems at all. 
It is possible with Street view to follow the route right into the service area so you can get a feel for it.

see this previous topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106786-baie.html+de+somme


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Likewise, have stayed there on a number of occasions. No probs at all. You can get fresh croissants from the shop first thing in the morning. We usually stay near to the main building (the herd instinct taking over) and you do get a bit of noise from vehicles passing through the 24hour petrol station but not enough to be an issue.

Caulkhead


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

We usually stayed there 4 times a year first night on our trip to Spain and last on the way home. 
As said before there is a dedicated area for caravans and motorhomes and there is also plenty of room close to the service building also a motorhome service point . 
We have never experienced any problems at all. Give it a try !! 
Mike T


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We too have stayed there very safely. The police patrol there at night just to make sure it stays safe.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Yes we have stayed there on numerous occasions and never had any problems. We always stay in the quiet area to the right as in the photo above.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Stopped there regularly since it opened, be there tonight - no worries.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm not advocating either way but you need to be aware that there have been some posts in the forums of 'incidents' on this aire....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1031990.html#1031990

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-774902.html#774902

We stopped for lunch there once, found it very pleasant and we would probably use it to overnight if in the area again but do take the above posts into account..

Pete


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We stay here on the way out and the way back everytime.

Never had a problem.

Great setting to relax and have an glass or two.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*denia*

Anyone going to Denia around the 8th april fancy tagging along.
Please send me a message Thanks


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

*aire Baie de Somme*

have used this Aire a couple of times - middle of winter last year when very quiet and no problems. Good stop for a dog walk too


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Many thanks for all your replies. We didn't really want to stay at Cite europe as the last time we had a very noisy night. We will definately give this Aire a try and hopefully we will stay there on the return journey.
Jackie & Keith


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes we've used it too without problems. We are crossing Portsmouth st malo over night on the 6th and probably going straight to parc verger for a couple of days before continuing to calpe then Denia on the 15th/16th


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If you are worried there is an amazing aire at Saint Valery-sur-Somme and it is a lovely little town to visit.
JP


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes good aire and featured in the galleries accessed via my signature


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JP said:


> If you are worried there is an amazing aire at Saint Valery-sur-Somme and it is a lovely little town to visit.
> JP


Yes but not one I would fancy going to after arriving in Calais at 23.50. Each to their own of course.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very good point lol


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jackie,We always arrive in Calais about this time and we always just drive around to the Ferry Port car park and stay the night. There are always other vans or caravans staying as well and the police patrol regulary throughout the night, so we feel quite safe.Whether we are on the ferry or the tunnel we just head straight there by the ticket office. Hope this helps
Mike & Jackie.


----------

